# E3: Nintendo's Software Showcase to be 3DS Exclusive



## Sam (Jun 4, 2012)

http://www.nintendoworldreport.com/news/30434

Nintendo World Report
 has announced that Nintendo's Software showcase is to be 3DS exclusive!

This is good news for any of you (like me!) that are praying for AC.3DS info, or even a releade date.

The conference is on Wednesday 6th June at 6pm. Or for those of you on GMT (again, like me.) it will be on Thursday 7th June at 1am. Discuss!


----------



## TLink9 (Jun 4, 2012)

Cheers now I have to wait one more day. -.-


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2012)

irdc about this.

I'm happy it's a 3D exclusive conference, but i'm not that excited. I've waited like 2 years for AC3DS idc how much longer i have to wait.

But i'll tune in hopef


----------



## BlueBear (Jun 5, 2012)

Looks like I'm staying up till like 2 am tomorrow then...
But anyway this is good news, hopefully we'll get more information on AC3DS than we originally thought. If not, there's still the Roundtable Discussion too


----------



## strucked (Jun 5, 2012)

BlueBear said:


> Looks like I'm staying up till like 2 am tomorrow then...
> But anyway this is good news, hopefully we'll get more information on AC3DS than we originally thought. If not, there's still the Roundtable Discussion too



What roundtable discussion is this? I heard about one but apparently it's only meant to talk about the hardware of the Wii U. But you know the funny fact is that the hardware producer of the Wii U is the same producer of animal crossing :L


----------



## BlueBear (Jun 5, 2012)

Im not sure when it is, but there's usually a round table discussion around the time of e3 isn't there? Last year they mentioned AC for about 20 minutes, I was just wondering whether they'd be doing the same this year since we're getting so close to Fall...
Oh really, I didn't know that


----------



## Jake (Jun 5, 2012)

yeah there's round table, Justin posted it somewhere


----------



## BlueBear (Jun 5, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> yeah there's round table, Justin posted it somewhere



The one from last year, or is the one from this year out already?


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jun 5, 2012)

Was AC3DS supposed to be mentioned at E3? I missed it and NONE of of video links to re-watch it are working..


----------



## BlueBear (Jun 5, 2012)

It was mostly about the Wii U with a brief mention of Luigi's Mansion, Paper Mario and Super Mario Brothers 2 for the 3DS. The main 3DS information will be tomorrow at the software showcase.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jun 5, 2012)

okay awesome! would that be 10 EST?


----------



## BlueBear (Jun 5, 2012)

Hmm I'm not too sure to be honest, it's at 6pm PDT which is 2am GMT 
Not sure about EST though...


----------



## Sam (Jun 5, 2012)

No, people are getting confused. The roundtable is at 7.30am GMT tomorrow. The SOFTWARE SHOWCASE is at 2.00am GMT the next day...


----------



## BlueBear (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes, I know. 
But I'm treating the 2am one as tomorrow since I won't be going asleep till after it...


----------



## Jake (Jun 6, 2012)

when is the soft ware showcase in GMT +10 time?


----------



## strucked (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm expecting Katsuya Eguchi to make an appearance tomorrow to talk about animal crossing. I mean the reason he's really at e3 this year is to talk about the Wii U (which he is the software producer) and definitely animal crossing 3ds (since he's the producer of the game). I'm so excited if he's making a live appearance because last time animal crossing (city folk in e3 2008) was showcased it was only a pre-recorded video of him talking about the game. Live talk/appearance is just so much more exciting.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 6, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> when is the soft ware showcase in GMT +10 time?



I thiiiiiiink, if I'm looking at the right time, it'd be 11am, Thursday 7th of June. c: 
Sucks how I'll be at school writing an essay on Romeo & Juliet though, so no live-streams or nothin' fer me |D


----------



## Jake (Jun 6, 2012)

yeah that's what i thought.

i finish school, at noon then so i'll get home just after it finishes


----------



## ac3ds (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm so excited, only 14 more hours to go before its a late night for us people in the UK haha, its a shame some of you are at school when the showcase is on.. I'm lucky here in the UK we are currently on half term so I'm off this week  hoping theres lots of new info and a release date for us  has there already been a roundtable this morning? If so are there any YouTube links or anything to watch it on? Thanks


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 6, 2012)

I am not sure whether I should watch the Nintendo 3DS Software Showcase due to two reasons...

1. It is on at 1am-2am GMT
2. I might be disappointed as knowing my luck, AC 3DS might not even be mentioned...


----------



## Donjay (Jun 6, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> I am not sure whether I should watch the Nintendo 3DS Software Showcase due to two reasons...
> 
> 1. It is on at 1am-2am GMT
> 2. I might be disappointed as knowing my luck, AC 3DS might not even be mentioned...



I'm sure that Nintendo will mention it. we might be given an ACTUAL release date, or atleast I hope so. Having also gotten a glance at the AC logo in the background - they'll announce alot of 3DS games. Perhaps we get new footage?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 6, 2012)

Donjay said:


> I'm sure that Nintendo will mention it. we might be given an ACTUAL release date, or atleast I hope so. Having also gotten a glance at the AC logo in the background - they'll announce alot of 3DS games. Perhaps we get new footage?


I believe what I said was a bit silly, but it's getting on my nerves that I REALLY want this game as it looks like it COULD possibly slightly rival Animal Crossing for the Nintendo Gamecube. (Which is my FAVOURITE one in the series)


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 6, 2012)

I really hope they give us a lot of news about AC:3DS. They should, since it's been two years since they announced it, and this is the year it's finally coming out. I want a title, a release date and hopefully some new screenshots/trailers.


----------



## Riceicle (Jun 6, 2012)

Well I was desperately hoping to watch a lot of E3 this year but alas, I failed in my quest to find a live online stream of all the major presentations. (not just of Ninty, but they were my main focus) 

For being one of The gaming events of the year im upset to not find a live stream and watching it afterwards takes out all of the magic for me so I guess ill just wait for someone to post the details on here 

Back on topic , there should be at least 5 mins of AC stuff as for a 3DS presentation and AC being one of the heavy hitters and there should be lots of juicy teasers and such )


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm confused. I read somewhere that only a Mario game, LM Dark Moon, and Paper Mario: SS will be shown. Or was this just for before? And are they showing it on G4? Because they don't seem to be talking about it at all...
Fingers crossed for Animal Crossing, hopefully Zelda! 

Edit - Will they also be showing trailers, or just gameplay?


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jun 6, 2012)

They're not doing AC!!!


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 6, 2012)

Siiigh... no AC? What is going on....


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 6, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> I'm confused. I read somewhere that only a Mario game, LM Dark Moon, and Paper Mario: SS will be shown. Or was this just for before? And are they showing it on G4? Because they don't seem to be talking about it at all...
> Fingers crossed for Animal Crossing, hopefully Zelda!
> 
> Edit - Will they also be showing trailers, or just gameplay?



They're showing more games as well, I saw Epic Mickey Power of illusions. 

I think they'll show gameplay, cause I only saw gameplay for Epic Mickey, no trailer.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jun 6, 2012)

They haven't played it yet and they said the rest is going to be 3rd party games...


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 6, 2012)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> They haven't played it yet and they said the rest is going to be 3rd party games...



What!?? Okay, so this is year AC is coming out, and no info? And they're showing New Super Mario Bros. 2 now... IDRC about Super Mario 2, only AC3DS, Pokemon Dream Radar and a new Zelda.

EDIT: They're done, and NO AC!


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 6, 2012)

I really want to know why AC was literally ignored.  Not one mention of it.  Not even listed as a game coming out.  But surely the game is mostly done... wuuuut???


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 6, 2012)

Nothing on Animal Crossing at all...the only good things there were Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon, Paper Mario Sticker Star, and NSMB2. No Animal Crossing..what a friggen disappointment.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jun 6, 2012)

I know, they showed like 20 titles that are coming out in the second half of the year but AC was NOT on there... they didn't mention it ONCE... but they said "and more" when the titles were there, so hopefully it is.... if it isn't til 2013, i'll cry.


----------



## ac3ds (Jun 6, 2012)

Cant believe they didnt show AC, im starting to wonder weather this game is even being developed, up at 3am for nothing


----------



## BlueBear (Jun 6, 2012)

Can't believe I've just sat up from 2am-3am waiting for news on animal crossing.
Big waste of time for me :/


----------



## Kip (Jun 6, 2012)

...Wow, i give up.


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 6, 2012)

Really Nintendo? What a fail. To think I wasted an hour of my day for AC, but ended up getting nothing.


----------



## dinosaursbenommy<3 (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm exhausted and I stay up till gone 3am to find out nothing about Animal Crossing? I'm so annoyed </3 It's got to be this year though guys, if it's coming out in Japan in Fall D:


----------



## MattVariety (Jun 6, 2012)

Well, that was disappointing. Not even a mention of Animal Crossing whatsoever in the video. That probably means we're not going to get any info on Nintendo's site.


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Jun 6, 2012)

There is a good line up but I need my ac3ds!!!


----------



## BlueBear (Jun 6, 2012)

MattVariety said:


> Well, that was disappointing. Not even a mention of Animal Crossing whatsoever in the video. That probably means we're not going to get any info on Nintendo's site.



Completely forgot about Nintendo's site.. 
How long after the showcases is the information usually put up?


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Jun 6, 2012)

It needs to be this year or else! I mean its been in stinking development since before 3ds was released in the USA so its got to be done and they are just sitting around playin patty cake or its at least almost done! They prob aint just sittin around but still lol.


----------



## dinosaursbenommy<3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ruined my whole day...:/


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Jun 6, 2012)

I know what you mean. I got excited about it this morning and afternoon. My life aint over but im dissapointed.


----------



## BlueBear (Jun 6, 2012)

dinosaursbenommy<3 said:


> Ruined my whole day...:/



hahaa made me laugh, considering it's 3am and I've yet to sleep.
Lifted my mood a bit, haha. 
The day's hardly started :')


----------



## Solar (Jun 6, 2012)

I've just sent an email about how livid I am that there was no Animal Crossing and I asked if there would be any news at all....hopefully I'll get a good response.........


----------



## dinosaursbenommy<3 (Jun 6, 2012)

BlueBear said:


> hahaa made me laugh, considering it's 3am and I've yet to sleep.
> Lifted my mood a bit, haha.
> The day's hardly started :')



I know, it's 3am here but I can tell I'm gonna be in such a cruddy mood later </3


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Jun 6, 2012)

If its 3 am, you probably just need some sleep and get to your daily routine and you'll get better.


----------



## dinosaursbenommy<3 (Jun 6, 2012)

There's a couple of bits on the website about things that weren't mentioned like Rabbids? :s Take a look guys?


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Jun 6, 2012)

@ Benmjy

Lets hope so! 


I tried to do a quick reply but messed up lol.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Jun 6, 2012)

And last year we were hoping for it to come out in Fall 2011... =(



Benmjy said:


> I've just sent an email about how livid I am that there was no Animal Crossing and I asked if there would be any news at all....hopefully I'll get a good response.........



It's very unlikely you'll get any response. Nintendo passes up a lot of e-mails, from what I've heard.


----------



## BlueBear (Jun 6, 2012)

Benmjy said:


> I've just sent an email about how livid I am that there was no Animal Crossing and I asked if there would be any news at all....hopefully I'll get a good response.........



Can I have the email please? 



dinosaursbenommy<3 said:


> I know, it's 3am here but I can tell I'm gonna be in such a cruddy mood later </3


hahaa same, but then again after a good sleep I'll probably not be as mad, the tiredness is starting to hit me, but if we were given new information I'd be hyper and would probably stay up all night.  :/


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 6, 2012)

They said Fall in Japan.  AC is released worldwide around the same time.  I would still bet on Fall 2012.  This is just odd, though.


----------



## dinosaursbenommy<3 (Jun 6, 2012)

XD I had too much coffee, I can't sleep:'3


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jun 6, 2012)

They usually release them all the same month every time there's a new game, and the past 3 have been in the fall... so hopefully it's this fall. but i was just on nintendo's website and saw not a single thing about ac3ds, if anyone sees something, post a link? And what's nintendo's email...?


----------



## BlueBear (Jun 6, 2012)

Isn't this year like AC's 10th year anniversary? Would make sense if they brought out AC3DS this year...


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 6, 2012)

Why are they being so secretive about it? Damn. My whole day was ruined...luckily both NSMB, Paper Mario SS, and Luigi's Mansion saved it for me. Especially PMSS!


----------



## BlueBear (Jun 6, 2012)

Maybe they're planning a...what are they called? Like where they make  video sharing important news and they post it up to the web? Yeah well anyway.. Maybe they wanted the AC fans to think there was no new info but then like a week or two after e3 they do one of them and shock us all? 
Probably not, ignore me I'm tired..


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jun 6, 2012)

BlueBear said:


> Maybe they're planning a...what are they called? Like where they make  video sharing important news and they post it up to the web? Yeah well anyway.. Maybe they wanted the AC fans to think there was no new info but then like a week or two after e3 they do one of them and shock us all?
> Probably not, ignore me I'm tired..



i seriously wish!!! what about that round table coming up? when is that?


----------



## Justin (Jun 6, 2012)

I just put up the video where they don't show it on the blog. http://ac3dsblog.com/2012/06/06/is-...no-listing-of-it-in-the-2012-release-for-3ds/


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jun 6, 2012)

Justin said:


> I just put up the video where they don't show it on the blog. http://ac3dsblog.com/2012/06/06/is-...no-listing-of-it-in-the-2012-release-for-3ds/



i'm hoping on that "and more"...


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 6, 2012)

Wikipedia is currently in an edit war over the 2012 vs 2013 release.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jun 6, 2012)

what does that mean...?


----------



## Mugh Hann (Jun 6, 2012)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> i'm hoping on that "and more"...



I don't know, I thought Animal Crossing was too big of a franchise to just be thrown in the "and more" category.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hugh Mann said:


> I don't know, I thought Animal Crossing was too big of a franchise to just be thrown in the "and more" category.



I know, I was trying to not think about that...


----------



## Jake (Jun 6, 2012)

i'm not actually surprised they didn't release any info on it.

I am dissapointed though


----------



## Mikey (Jun 6, 2012)

<--- Extremely disappointed. The whole reason I bought the frikken 3DS is for that game. And now I'm hearing its delayed till 2013? Jesus Christ.... I mine as well sell my system. Heroes of Ruin multiplayer looks sorta cool. But all they really showed was just Mario related games. Nothing new. Just over milked Mario games over and over and over again. To sum it all up, E3 2012 was total garbage IMO.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jun 7, 2012)

Was it confirmed being delayed til 2013?!!


----------



## Jake (Jun 7, 2012)

no, just speculation


----------



## Justin (Jun 7, 2012)

NINTENDO: WHAT DO YOU WANT?
FANS: ANIMAL CROSSING 3DS
NINTENDO: WHEN DO YOU WANT IT?
FANS: N-
NINTENDO: so lego batman is a really great game

what I wanted:
ANIMAL CROSSING 3DS
what I got:





why didn?t the animal cross the road
they didn?t release it

guys its




its there you just




you just have to




look closer?????.




s-see?.gangs all here?hahaha?


----------



## Jake (Jun 7, 2012)

made me laugh so hard


----------



## Envy (Jun 7, 2012)

I can't even believe this. It's got to be a joke, right? There's no way they could have just gotten by without showing an Fall 2012 title at E3.

I feel so robbed right now. It was flat out _inevitable_ that they would show it, yet we ended up with no information. We got more information at E3 2010 and 2011! Something's wrong here. Very wrong. I'm very worried that AC:3DS may now be a post-E3 2013 title.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Jun 7, 2012)

They probably pulled production on it to make a weekend quicky game for there wii U in order to satisfy our AC needs..


----------



## CindaaX (Jun 7, 2012)

WAIT they might of not put Animal Crossing on that picture with all the titles coming out this year because they haven't made a logo for it yet?


----------



## Jake (Jun 7, 2012)

CindaaX said:


> WAIT they might of not put Animal Crossing on that picture with all the titles coming out this year because they haven't made a logo for it yet?



there's a Japanese logo - so i doubt it


----------



## strucked (Jun 7, 2012)

I have a feeling that the game is also going to be delayed in japan as well. It just doesn't make sense then that a few months after e3 animal crossing would be released in japan. If that was the case then there would definitely be at least a mention of it. The nintendo direct of april can't be accurate anymore. Or maybe they're trying to add some last minute touches to it like maybe... miiverse?


----------



## Jake (Jun 7, 2012)

It doesn't bother me when it gets released.

When it's ready to be released it'll be released, simple as that.
idc when it is


----------



## dinosaursbenommy<3 (Jun 7, 2012)

They tweeted something about Fire Emblem which I don't think was mentioned at all so maybe there will be a video sooner or later about Animal Crossing? I just hope it's soon.


----------



## Solar (Jun 7, 2012)

You guys do realize that the games they showed on the screen that were being released for 2012 were only the games the SHOWED? I bet there is plenty more games that they didn't show that are coming out in 2012; like AC


----------



## Jake (Jun 7, 2012)

yes we know this


----------



## Envy (Jun 7, 2012)

Benmjy said:


> You guys do realize that the games they showed on the screen that were being released for 2012 were only the games the SHOWED? I bet there is plenty more games that they didn't show that are coming out in 2012; like AC



The games they didn't show that will be released in 2012 are shovelware.


----------



## m_mason (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm so disappointed. Ac3ds is the reason I bought my 3ds too. They showed it at e3 2010 making it seem like it was going to be a launch title and 2 years later I'm still waiting. To not even mention it is like a huge slap in the face


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 7, 2012)

I understand how everyone is so upset but I want to believe that AC3DS is so important that they didn't want it to get lost in the commotion of E3. I want to believe that their next Nintendo Direct will have information on AC3DS. Let's just hope for that.

If it's released in Japan this coming Fall, then we have a safe bet it will be released in the next 3 seasons for the rest of us (Starting with Fall).


----------



## Riceicle (Jun 7, 2012)

Now don't flame me because im saying this but...

_Maybe_ if they put it in the E3 presentation it would have taken up too much of it leaving no time for anything else so there may be a total Nintendo Direct Dedicated to it instead


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Jun 7, 2012)

What excactly is a nintendo direct?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 7, 2012)

Riceicle said:


> _Maybe_ if they put it in the E3 presentation it would have taken up too much of it leaving no time for anything else so there may be a total Nintendo Direct Dedicated to it instead


That seems quite plausible.
Animal Crossing has always been one of Nintendo's larger game series after all.
Yeah.. Yeah! I like your way of thinking Riceicle!!


----------



## Riceicle (Jun 7, 2012)

Animal Crossing Rocks said:


> What excactly is a nintendo direct?



Nintendo Direct is a newish thing where Nintendo (Usually Iwata) talk about new/upcoming games/software/hardware/console info.
They usually last and hour or so and a very informative  You can find them on the official Nintendo website and if any AC inevitably information pops up it will find its way on here XD

 Thanks Jason Im usually an optimistic person


----------



## froggy (Jun 7, 2012)

Why wasn't ac3ds mentioned?


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 7, 2012)

froggy said:


> Why wasn't ac3ds mentioned?



That would be the question of the year.  I would love to see Nintendo answer that.  I have an email into NOA's customer service email asking something along that lines.


----------



## Kip (Jun 7, 2012)

Same here


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jun 7, 2012)

Justin said:


> NINTENDO: WHAT DO YOU WANT?
> FANS: ANIMAL CROSSING 3DS
> NINTENDO: WHEN DO YOU WANT IT?
> FANS: N-
> ...



you just made my life.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jun 7, 2012)

Did anyone else now there's going to be an Animal Crossing for the Wii U...?
http://e3.nintendo.com/videos/#/Nintendo-All-Access-at-E3-2012-Day-1-Update-2

and they had THAT, but not AC3DS...?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Jun 7, 2012)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> Did anyone else now there's going to be an Animal Crossing for the Wii U...?
> http://e3.nintendo.com/videos/#/Nintendo-All-Access-at-E3-2012-Day-1-Update-2
> 
> and they had THAT, but not AC3DS...?



Are you talking about the "Sweet Day" minigame for Nintendo Land?


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jun 7, 2012)

MarineStorm said:


> Are you talking about the "Sweet Day" minigame for Nintendo Land?



yes it looks completely lame. But someone mentioned there is going to be an AC round stable soon, is there actual information about that? and when is it?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Jun 7, 2012)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> yes it looks completely lame. But someone mentioned there is going to be an AC round stable soon, is there actual information about that? and when is it?



I haven't heard of any Animal Crossing roundtable coming up in the near future. Do you have any clue who mentioned it?


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jun 7, 2012)

MarineStorm said:


> I haven't heard of any Animal Crossing roundtable coming up in the near future. Do you have any clue who mentioned it?



It's discussed on the first page of this thread!


----------



## Justin (Jun 7, 2012)

Guys, there's no roundtable or anything coming up. There already was a roundtable on Tuesday night where they talked about Nintendoland more.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Jun 7, 2012)

Justin said:


> Guys, there's no roundtable or anything coming up. There already was a roundtable on Tuesday night where they talked about Nintendoland more.



That's what I thought. I probably would have heard about it, otherwise. =(


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jun 7, 2012)

ughhhhh guys what if some huge mistake was made to the game, like an enemy company wiped it all out or something and they have to remake it from scratch and they aren't telling us... or maybe something went wrong and they can't real ease it til fall next year or 2014...


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 7, 2012)

I can tell you that just about every comment on the official Nintendo 3ds Facebook page is mentioning that they want Animal Crossing, and how cross they are about it not being mentioned.  IF they read it, maybe it will spur an update...I somehow do not expect them to read it though.


----------



## Drew (Jun 7, 2012)

Animal Crossing is coming out, well for Japan at least. It's called Animal Crossing: Jump Out, well that's the Japanese title. Anyways it's coming out in the fall in Japan, as for the US, I don't know.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jun 7, 2012)

It will probably come out a few months after it does in Japan. If we all die first, I'm going to be extremely angry.


----------



## Drew (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm expecting a 2013 release, like early 2013. If not, I'll be having a word with Nintendo. 
Here's some more info on AC: Jump Out. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlSU7FwAM58


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm so mad Nintendo didn't at least give us a heads up on how the game is doing at E3 2012, I mean, what about a new trailer or more screenshots?


----------



## Jai (Jun 7, 2012)

If Nintendo follow their usual pattern, I would expect the game to be released this fall. As to why it was not announced at e3, it isn't a key franchise area for Nintendo so it isn't as important that they spend time looking at it, over games which will inevitably make more money. However, it is frustrating, but at least for the wait, we know they are making AC3DS as good as it can be.


----------



## Envy (Jun 7, 2012)

Jai said:


> If Nintendo follow their usual pattern, I would expect the game to be released this fall. As to why it was not announced at e3, it isn't a key franchise area for Nintendo so it isn't as important that they spend time looking at it, over games which will inevitably make more money.



This does absolutely nothing to explain why it didn't show up on the E3 website (which it did in both 2010 and 2011) and why it is completely and totally absent from the upcoming list of 3DS games.



> However, it is frustrating, but at least for the wait, we know they are making AC3DS as good as it can be.



Actually we really don't know that. This delay could be purely for profit reasons.


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 7, 2012)

I bet they are getting flooded by angry fans of Animal Crossing.  I haven't heard from them on my inquiry, and last time asked, they did respond.


----------



## rashley2010 (Jun 7, 2012)

Envy said:


> Actually we really don't know that. This delay could be purely for profit reasons.



How can a delay generate profit?


----------



## Envy (Jun 7, 2012)

rashley2010 said:


> How can a delay generate profit?



It's not the delay itself, it's when they are releasing it in relation to other games that are coming out. In the end, they decided that Luigi's Mansion 2 and Paper Mario were better to release in late 2012, I suppose.


----------



## rashley2010 (Jun 7, 2012)

Ahh... I see, that makes sense


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 7, 2012)

Envy said:


> Actually we really don't know that. This delay could be purely for profit reasons.





rashley2010 said:


> How can a delay generate profit?



I agree with Envy and to answer your question Rashley, I know it sounds weird but yes, delay can generate profit but its fast profit (which Nintendo really needs!). When we know a game is coming out at a certain point and we haven't been waiting that long, we aren't hyped up about it and will probably get it after its been out a few weeks. With AC, we have been waiting since 2010 and we are all hyped up about it. That basically means we will all be trying to get it the day or week it comes out meaning more games will need to be delivered to the stores faster to accommodate how many people want the game. A recent example of this was with Diablo 3.

I know it sounds weird but that's the gist lol


----------



## rashley2010 (Jun 7, 2012)

Well I think it's more of big games like Paper Mario & Luigi's mansion stealing profit away from Animal Crossing. You don't want to release all three at the exact same time. I don't know about you guys but I wouldn't buy three games at the same time, that's getting pretty pricey. So instead they'll space the games out in order to allow the demand to spread more evenly and buy all the games when demand is high enough. After some thought I understood it better haha


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 7, 2012)

rashley2010 said:


> Well I think it's more of big games like Paper Mario & Luigi's mansion stealing profit away from Animal Crossing. You don't want to release all three at the exact same time. I don't know about you guys but I wouldn't buy three games at the same time, that's getting pretty pricey. So instead they'll space the games out in order to allow the demand to spread more evenly and buy all the games when demand is high enough. After some thought I understood it better haha



This too is a great explanation


----------



## rashley2010 (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm an Accounting major and just finished up my econ classes


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jun 7, 2012)

....... I just want the game now.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 8, 2012)

Summer is the best time to play video games for me, not fall and winter. I don't think much of the Wii U's gimmicks but it's the games they spoke about that I really want.


----------



## Lucky (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm glad to see your guys enthusiasm but you shouldn't be outraged that nothing was said about AC 3DS. The guy in the picture above is katsuya eguchi he is the creator of animal crossing as well as some other titles you might be familiar with. He has also been very busy working on Nintendo Land. I hope you can get an idea why they might have not said anything about AC 3DS and rather announce a new project such as Nintendo Land.

There have been some new trailers and screen shots released in the past months so we know its coming.

And if im not wrong animal crossing 3DS has not been in development for to long. The first trailer was just a tech demo to show it on the 3DS.

All im really saying is for you guys to relax and take it slow. There are other games to play for the time being. (BLASPHEMY!)


----------



## Jake (Jun 8, 2012)

i'm putting this here because i am not having a go at anyone, or flaming, everyone is just annoying me so i'm gonna try stop them going crayc ray



WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> It will probably come out a few months after it does in Japan. If we all die first, I'm going to be extremely angry.


you'll be dead so you wont be angry FYI



Drew said:


> I'm expecting a 2013 release, like early 2013. If not, I'll be having a word with Nintendo.
> Here's some more info on AC: Jump Out. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlSU7FwAM58


yes, an early 2013 release would be nice
doubt you'll have a word with nintendo, they'll release their games whenever he **** they want



ACGuy said:


> I'm so mad Nintendo didn't at least give us a heads up on how the game is doing at E3 2012, I mean, what about a new trailer or more screenshots?


it's a game...



RisingSun said:


> I bet they are getting flooded by angry fans of Animal Crossing.  I haven't heard from them on my inquiry, and last time asked, they did respond.


because they have more important enquires probably about broken stuff, they have better things to do than asnwer whining people about a game that isn't released.
The only Nintendo that is actually helpful is Japan - all others are useless.



rashley2010 said:


> Well I think it's more of big games like Paper Mario & Luigi's mansion stealing profit away from Animal Crossing. You don't want to release all three at the exact same time. I don't know about you guys but I wouldn't buy three games at the same time, that's getting pretty pricey. So instead they'll space the games out in order to allow the demand to spread more evenly and buy all the games when demand is high enough. After some thought I understood it better haha


yes, remember Super Mario 3D land and MK7 - were released around the same time, was so annoying buying like 50 games



WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> ....... I just want the game now.


Do you really have to post everywhere "I want the game"





It's just a game, like seriously -.-


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 8, 2012)

Not the answer I wanted, Nintendo....I don't care about a game that the console hasn't even been released for, I want the game for the console I already have:

-copied-

Dawn,
*
Thanks for contacting us. I can certainly understand your disappointment that Animal Crossing was not talked about further at the recent E3 conference. I?ll be certain to document your feedback and report that you want to see Animal Crossing released for the Nintendo 3DS to the appropriate departments here at Nintendo.* Believe me, we are every bit as excited as you are to learn more about what?s coming.* Eventually, we will pull back the curtain and share all the new and exciting details on our website (www.nintendo.com) but I?m unable to say when we might release more details to the public.

*

I want to make sure that you know that the Animal Crossing franchise is still very important to Nintendo, which is why it is one of the games featured in the upcoming Nintendo Land game for the Wii U (http://e3.nintendo.com/games/#/wiiu/nintendo-land). While I know this wasn?t the answer you were hoping for, I appreciate your enthusiasm for the Animal Crossing series.

*
*
Sincerely,
*
Shane O'Neil
Nintendo of America Inc.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Do you really have to post everywhere "I want the game"



sorry i was just speaking my opinion, and I only said it that once


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 8, 2012)

I can't believe after 2 years they have nothing to show or talk about.


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 8, 2012)

I guess Nintendo will release it when they wanna, I'm I sure I wouldn't do much good complaining about it


----------



## Solar (Jun 8, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> Not the answer I wanted, Nintendo....I don't care about a game that the console hasn't even been released for, I want the game for the console I already have:
> 
> -copied-
> 
> ...



I literally got the same exact email from them. Word for word.


----------



## Jai (Jun 8, 2012)

Tbh, you can't blame Nintendo for doing a bit of marketing. They need to do it. Even though they have been able to stay on top of the gaming industry largely for a long time without having to do much, now they are beginning to slip so it is essential now that they really spend time and consideration into how they are going to market their products.

At the end of the day, Nintendo is a company, and needs to make money like any company, so people need to chill out and allow Nintendo to get on with being an economical system. Nintendo will release Animal Crossing when it will sell best, whenever that may be. I agree with Bidoof, there are other games to play. BLASPHEMY!


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jun 8, 2012)

Benmjy said:


> I literally got the same exact email from them. Word for word.



I did too. they're getting so much emails for it probably, they they made one to send back to al of them.


----------



## strucked (Jun 8, 2012)

Okay guys calm down. Apparently gametrailers (the site that was at e3) is apparently going to have a live stream of their interview with Katsuya Eguchi (the producer of animal crossing & wii U). Well the interview is supposed to be about the Wii U but since gametrailers was bombarded with requests to ask about animal crossing 3DS they decided that they are going to ask him about what's going on with the game. However, I don't really know if this is true or not so check back on the animal crossing 3ds page in gametrailers today. 

Source #1 : https://twitter.com/SideMission/status/210791177644032000

Source #2 : "I'm just going by the people at ACC talking about it. One guy says he emailed GT and they replied saying to check back at Animal Crossing 3DS Video Game | Reviews, Trailers & Interviews | GameTrailers.com for the interview when it goes live" - Animal crossing community. (This guy emailed gametrailers as well).


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 8, 2012)

strucked said:


> Okay guys calm down. Apparently gametrailers (the site that was at e3) is apparently going to have a live stream of their interview with Katsuya Eguchi (the producer of animal crossing & wii U). Well the interview is supposed to be about the Wii U but since gametrailers was bombarded with requests to ask about animal crossing 3DS they decided that they are going to ask him about what's going on with the game. However, I don't really know if this is true or not so check back on the animal crossing 3ds page in gametrailers today.
> 
> Source #1 : https://twitter.com/SideMission/status/210791177644032000
> 
> Source #2 : "I'm just going by the people at ACC talking about it. One guy says he emailed GT and they replied saying to check back at Animal Crossing 3DS Video Game | Reviews, Trailers & Interviews | GameTrailers.com for the interview when it goes live" - Animal crossing community. (This guy emailed gametrailers as well).




Any idea when the interview may happen?


----------



## Jake (Jun 8, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> Not the answer I wanted, Nintendo....I don't care about a game that the console hasn't even been released for, I want the game for the console I already have:
> 
> -copied-
> 
> ...


Because like I said, Nintendo America < Nintendo Japan




WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> sorry i was just speaking my opinion, and I only said it that once


more like 50



traceguy said:


> I can't believe after 2 years they have nothing to show or talk about.


get believing



Volvagia said:


> I guess Nintendo will release it when they wanna, I'm I sure I wouldn't do much good complaining about it


yes this.



Benmjy said:


> I literally got the same exact email from them. Word for word.


well duh everyones complaining about it obv they're gonna send the exact same thing because they're getting ****ty at people not having patience.



Jai said:


> Tbh, you can't blame Nintendo for doing a bit of marketing. They need to do it. Even though they have been able to stay on top of the gaming industry largely for a long time without having to do much, now they are beginning to slip so it is essential now that they really spend time and consideration into how they are going to market their products.
> 
> At the end of the day, Nintendo is a company, and needs to make money like any company, so people need to chill out and allow Nintendo to get on with being an economical system. Nintendo will release Animal Crossing when it will sell best, whenever that may be. I agree with Bidoof, there are other games to play. BLASPHEMY!


this



WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> I did too. they're getting so much emails for it probably, they they made one to send back to al of them.


duh



strucked said:


> Okay guys calm down. Apparently gametrailers (the site that was at e3) is apparently going to have a live stream of their interview with Katsuya Eguchi (the producer of animal crossing & wii U). Well the interview is supposed to be about the Wii U but since gametrailers was bombarded with requests to ask about animal crossing 3DS they decided that they are going to ask him about what's going on with the game. However, I don't really know if this is true or not so check back on the animal crossing 3ds page in gametrailers today.
> 
> Source #1 : https://twitter.com/SideMission/status/210791177644032000
> 
> Source #2 : "I'm just going by the people at ACC talking about it. One guy says he emailed GT and they replied saying to check back at Animal Crossing 3DS Video Game | Reviews, Trailers & Interviews | GameTrailers.com for the interview when it goes live" - Animal crossing community. (This guy emailed gametrailers as well).


good


----------



## TheFarmboy (Jun 8, 2012)

Makes you wonder. There was no news of it at E3. Only news Animal Crossing got in 2012 was at a Nintendo Direct where Mr. Iwata said it'ld be released this fall, and it'ld start to update on it on a regular basis..... And Scott did mention "and more." Makes it sound like low prioirty, so are they holding it out and saving it for the Summer? 

Nintendo must've been swamped with all the e-mails in regards to it.


----------



## strucked (Jun 9, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> Any idea when the interview may happen?



I have no idea when it's going to happen. They said "today" so I'm guessing it will come eventually. What I do know is that it's real, they are interviewing Mr. Eguchi. And from all the emails gametrailers received they're definitely gonna ask him about how animal crossing 3ds is going. Here's another tweet from them asking followers what sort of questions they should ask him: 

https://twitter.com/SideMission/status/210747688789094401

Definitely expect questions about animal crossing 3ds but... how he would answer will be a completely different story. For all I know Mr. Eguchi could just reply with "no comment, next question please" :/


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2012)

better than nothing


----------



## unique (Jun 9, 2012)

strucked said:


> I have no idea when it's going to happen. They said "today" so I'm guessing it will come eventually. What I do know is that it's real, they are interviewing Mr. Eguchi. And from all the emails gametrailers received they're definitely gonna ask him about how animal crossing 3ds is going. Here's another tweet from them asking followers what sort of questions they should ask him:
> 
> https://twitter.com/SideMission/status/210747688789094401
> 
> Definitely expect questions about animal crossing 3ds but... how he would answer will be a completely different story. For all I know Mr. Eguchi could just reply with "no comment, next question please" :/



cool


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 9, 2012)

TheFarmboy said:


> Makes you wonder. There was no news of it at E3. Only news Animal Crossing got in 2012 was at a Nintendo Direct where Mr. Iwata said it'ld be released this fall, and it'ld start to update on it on a regular basis..... And Scott did mention "and more." Makes it sound like low prioirty, so are they holding it out and saving it for the Summer?
> 
> Nintendo must've been swamped with all the e-mails in regards to it.



I know their Facebook page is swamped with it.


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 9, 2012)

strucked said:


> I have no idea when it's going to happen. They said "today" so I'm guessing it will come eventually. What I do know is that it's real, they are interviewing Mr. Eguchi. And from all the emails gametrailers received they're definitely gonna ask him about how animal crossing 3ds is going. Here's another tweet from them asking followers what sort of questions they should ask him:
> 
> https://twitter.com/SideMission/status/210747688789094401
> 
> Definitely expect questions about animal crossing 3ds but... how he would answer will be a completely different story. For all I know Mr. Eguchi could just reply with "no comment, next question please" :/



That's great then :-D


----------



## Justin (Jun 9, 2012)

I think I found the interview...

http://www.gametrailers.com/side-mi...012-one-on-one-with-nintendos-katsuya-eguchi/

THEY DIDN'T ASK ABOUT AC 3DS. ;-;


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey all, the ACCityFolk channel will have a new video tonight.  It's in SockHead's town and about AC3DS.  I'll post it in the ACCF board when it's uploaded.


----------



## Justin (Jun 9, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> Hey all, the ACCityFolk channel will have a new video tonight.  It's in SockHead's town and about AC3DS.  I'll post it in the ACCF board when it's uploaded.



Sacrifices to the Nintendo gods must be made.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jun 9, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> Hey all, the ACCityFolk channel will have a new video tonight.  It's in SockHead's town and about AC3DS.  I'll post it in the ACCF board when it's uploaded.



what does that mean..?


----------



## unique (Jun 9, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> Hey all, the ACCityFolk channel will have a new video tonight.  It's in SockHead's town and about AC3DS.  I'll post it in the ACCF board when it's uploaded.



LOL how long did it take to cut all those trees


----------



## TheFarmboy (Jun 9, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> Hey all, the ACCityFolk channel will have a new video tonight.  It's in SockHead's town and about AC3DS.  I'll post it in the ACCF board when it's uploaded.



No need. Seen it. They're treating it as if AC:3DS was given the same fate of Mega Man Legends 3. Not to be rude, but what impatient whiners, what would they accomplish by cutting trees down?


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 9, 2012)

TheFarmboy said:


> No need. Seen it. They're treating it as if AC:3DS was given the same fate of Mega Man Legends 3. Not to be rude, but what impatient whiners, what would they accomplish by cutting trees down?



They aren't actually cut because we powered off and didn't save.  That was us, not "they" lol.  It's just a video we did for fun, lighten up.


----------



## unique (Jun 9, 2012)

TheFarmboy said:


> No need. Seen it. They're treating it as if AC:3DS was given the same fate of Mega Man Legends 3. Not to be rude, but what impatient whiners, what would they accomplish by cutting trees down?



are you stupid? they're not even trying to accomplish anything they're just expressing their feelings in a fun way. what do you think they're trying to accomplish? you think they're gonna send this video to nintendo and try to blackmail them? at least the video was more entertaining than all the rest of people sending comments demanding for animal crossing -.-


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Jun 10, 2012)

At the most AC 3D will probably come to the US very early 2013, because if it was coming out in 2012, E3 2012 would probably tell us more. It only makes sense, because it's coming in fall for Japan, so it should come early 2013.


----------



## unique (Jun 10, 2012)

ACGuy said:


> At the most AC 3D will probably come the US very early 2013, because if it was coming out in 2012, E3 2012 would probably tell us more. It only makes sense, because it's coming in fall for Japan, so it should come early 2013.



yes we already came to that conclusion after the end of e3


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2012)

ACGuy said:


> At the most AC 3D will probably come to the US very early 2013, because if it was coming out in 2012, E3 2012 would probably tell us more. It only makes sense, because it's coming in fall for Japan, so it should come early 2013.



where's the logic in this?
if it comes out early next year it still would have been shown at E3

I understand your point but your logic, no


----------



## strucked (Jun 10, 2012)

Justin said:


> I think I found the interview...
> 
> http://www.gametrailers.com/side-mi...012-one-on-one-with-nintendos-katsuya-eguchi/
> 
> THEY DIDN'T ASK ABOUT AC 3DS. ;-;



Oh well that's disappointing.


----------



## unique (Jun 10, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> where's the logic in this?
> if it comes out early next year it still would have been shown at E3
> 
> I understand your point but your logic, no



What are you suggesting? That the game will come out in the second half of the year? ==


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2012)

no, i wasn't suggesting anything, his post just wasnt logical


----------



## strucked (Jun 10, 2012)

Well... since nintendo's fiscal year ends at 2013 march (correct me if I'm wrong) and plus the fact that the game hasn't been mentioned in e3 probably means there's no plans to release it before that date.


----------



## unique (Jun 10, 2012)

strucked said:


> Well... since nintendo's fiscal year ends at 2013 march (correct me if I'm wrong) and plus the fact that the game hasn't been mentioned in e3 probably means there's no plans to release it before that date.



makes sense


----------



## TheFarmboy (Jun 10, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> They aren't actually cut because we powered off and didn't save.  That was us, not "they" lol.  It's just a video we did for fun, lighten up.



Oh. Sorry about that. In the midst of things, I couldn't tell the difference.



unique said:


> are you stupid? they're not even trying to accomplish anything they're just expressing their feelings in a fun way. what do you think they're trying to accomplish? you think they're gonna send this video to nintendo and try to blackmail them? at least the video was more entertaining than all the rest of people sending comments demanding for animal crossing -.-



Well pardon me. Poes' Law had applied to me with this case because I got really tried of people complaining about it. The fact that Nintendo didn't confirm it being delayed still has some hope in it. (I mean as if Reggie, Iwata, Eguchi, or someone else mentions it. Not a picture where they've might've ommited it by mistake or felt it was ready. It could be like Retro's project, it didn't got shown, doesn't mean it's scrapped.)


----------



## rashley2010 (Jun 10, 2012)

strucked said:


> Well... since nintendo's fiscal year ends at 2013 march (correct me if I'm wrong) and plus the fact that the game hasn't been mentioned in e3 probably means there's no plans to release it before that date.



If they wanted to show more profit in their books they would haha. I don't think the fiscal year has anything to do with the release date to be honest


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jun 10, 2012)

I honestly think (and you can disagree with me, if I'm wrong, I'm wrong) that the game will release in the fall. Maybe winter. Because most other release dates for other countries is the fall, all the past games have been released in the fall, and it's already been available to pre-order so it can't be TOO far away. I think they just haven't released much on it because theres been so much commotion with the Wii U and trying to get information out launching that, and all their new games for that AND newer 3DS games. Doesn't mean AC is postponed for anything; just because they haven't said anything, doesn't mean it's postponed. They just don't have anything to say.


----------



## unique (Jun 10, 2012)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> I honestly think (and you can disagree with me, if I'm wrong, I'm wrong) that the game will release in the fall. Maybe winter. Because most other release dates for other countries is the fall, all the past games have been released in the fall, and it's already been available to pre-order so it can't be TOO far away. I think they just haven't released much on it because theres been so much commotion with the Wii U and trying to get information out launching that, and all their new games for that AND newer 3DS games. Doesn't mean AC is postponed for anything; just because they haven't said anything, doesn't mean it's postponed. They just don't have anything to say.



Fall for japan, possibly, but there's a chance that it won't be accurate anymore. And just because it's on pre-order mode doesn't really suggest anything. Animal crossing has been on pre-order mode since 2011 and look at what year it is now. It's only on pre-order not because it's going to be released soon but cus shops just want to make some quick easy money. Anyway the game won't be out this year, maybe not for japan but definitely for the rest of us. I've been waiting so long that i don't even care anymore.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Jun 10, 2012)

unique said:


> Fall for japan, possibly, but there's a chance that it won't be accurate anymore. And just because it's on pre-order mode doesn't really suggest anything. Animal crossing has been on pre-order mode since 2011 and look at what year it is now. It's only on pre-order not because it's going to be released soon but cus shops just want to make some quick easy money. Anyway the game won't be out this year, maybe not for japan but definitely for the rest of us. I've been waiting so long that i don't even care anymore.



you could be right, and I see your point. I was just saying what I think.


----------



## unique (Jun 10, 2012)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> you could be right, and I see your point. I was just saying what I think.



well i wish you were true but i highly doubt it after this year's disappointing e3.


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2012)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> I honestly think (and you can disagree with me, if I'm wrong, I'm wrong) that the game will release in the fall. Maybe winter. Because most other release dates for other countries is the fall, all the past games have been released in the fall, and it's already been available to pre-order so it can't be TOO far away. I think they just haven't released much on it because theres been so much commotion with the Wii U and trying to get information out launching that, and all their new games for that AND newer 3DS games. Doesn't mean AC is postponed for anything; just because they haven't said anything, doesn't mean it's postponed. They just don't have anything to say.



this is me too.

If they'd have postponed it we'd know about it


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 12, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> this is me too.
> 
> If they'd have postponed it we'd know about it



I agree as well


----------



## TheFarmboy (Jun 12, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> this is me too.
> 
> If they'd have postponed it we'd know about it



I agree. We would've already been told if Animal Crossing got delayed. I don't mind a wait. You'ld get used to it playing games from a company that takes over a year to localize games.


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 13, 2012)

I really hope that this is the case. If nintendo was to do another Direct broadcast in the next month or two and give us a definite year or even month about animal crossing, that would be awesome.


----------



## unique (Jun 13, 2012)

PurplePikmin said:


> I really hope that this is the case. If nintendo was to do another Direct broadcast in the next month or two and give us a definite year or even month about animal crossing, that would be awesome.



will probably happen.


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2012)

PurplePikmin said:


> I really hope that this is the case. If nintendo was to do another Direct broadcast in the next month or two and give us a definite year or even month about animal crossing, that would be awesome.


 apparently there is something in August


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 13, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> apparently there is something in August



What, like a nintendo direct or conference or something?


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2012)

umm let me find it;



Ehingen Guy said:


> Cheer up, y'all. There's still the Nintendo Conference in August.



> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-AC3DS-at-E3&p=1240016&viewfull=1#post1240016


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 13, 2012)

I hope that is true. There's always the TGS. Surely they will show something there, if they keep a fall release window.


----------



## unique (Jun 13, 2012)

PurplePikmin said:


> I hope that is true. There's always the TGS. Surely they will show something there, if they keep a fall release window.



This this this. Since the game is slated for fall release tokyo game show would be the best time to showcase the game since it happens in september the start of fall.


----------



## Justin (Jun 13, 2012)

I'll repeat what I said in the other thread:



> There definitely is not any officially announced conference in August. However, it's a very good assumption considering Nintendo usually does hold some form of a conference in the August/September timeframe. Also, Nintendo Directs are usually held every two or three months lately so one in August is expected.
> 
> TLDR: Not for sure but based on history, there probably will be.


----------



## unique (Jun 14, 2012)

is it still too late to complain about animal crossing not being showcased in e3? 



Spoiler












LOOOOOL


----------



## TheFarmboy (Jun 14, 2012)

unique said:


> is it still too late to complain about animal crossing not being showcased in e3?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably is. Buildings on fire with zombies 

BTW, you heard of Operation Bridgefall? It's rather ridiculous.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 14, 2012)

ACGuy said:


> At the most AC 3D will probably come to the US very early 2013, because if it was coming out in 2012, E3 2012 would probably tell us more. It only makes sense, because it's coming in fall for Japan, so it should come early 2013.


UNLESS... it becomes a Holiday 2012 game for US and UK/EU.


----------



## unique (Jun 14, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> UNLESS... it becomes a Holiday 2012 game for US and UK/EU.



well we'll wait and see.


----------

